# Question..



## cabrit07 (Oct 20, 2008)

Ok I have a question once a dog begins doing the weight pulling do they pull when take them for a walk. it took me awhile to get kane not to pull when we would go for walks and I am really interested in the weight pulling. But I am wanting to do a little bit more researching. And that is one of my random questions! If anyone can help out I would appreciate it!


----------



## Mr.lee (Aug 2, 2008)

i like it when they pull me, gives me a work out too 
but i cant answer you Q have not done it...


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

if they are trained not to pull you on a walk then they shouldn't pull you that is all in training...besides it is two different situations


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

They should not. They can differenciate between the two. They should know not to pull when on the leash. Of the leash and on the track, pull like crazy!!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

My dogs know the difference between their pull harnesses, walking collars, training collars, etc. They are learning that each one means something different.


----------



## cabrit07 (Oct 20, 2008)

Ok thanks for the info.


----------

